# Lifeline netting



## Taft (Jan 11, 2011)

Afternoon All,

I wanted to pass along a great source we used for inexpensive lifeline netting on our tartan 37, it's from a sporting goods company that supplies goal netting. We have had it on the boat for 3 years and it is holding up great! A single net for all the lifelines including the transom was less than $100 3 years ago!
Buy Custom Netting for Batting Cages, Indoor Sports Facilities and more - OnDeckSports.com

Taft
T37 Pura Vida
Chesapeake


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice find, nice job. Great crew.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Great find. You can see ours in the picture below, which isn't quite as secure as yours but it still serves the purpose of keeping the little ones on deck.


----------

